# New Sink Drain Seal



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

I have new granite counter tops being installed today!! They are installing the undermount sink, and I have a question about sealing the drain into the bottom sink drain hole.

In the past, I have always used plumber's putty to seal the sink drain. My new sink is a 'Krause' stainless steel sink, and it came with a drain kit that has two washers and a large threaded ring. The washers (seals) came positioned on the assembly with what looks like a thin foam seal on the top and a rubber seal below.

I assume this has been designed to use the thin foam seal between train and the inside of the sink. And the rubber seal down below between the bottom side of the sink and the threaded ring.

Is this how I should put it together? Or should I use plumber's putty in place of the white foam seal?


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

Some of these new strainers do come with a cheapo type seal. Throw it away and use plumbers putty and yes the rubber gasket goes on the bottom. If you want to do an even better job, instead of plumbers putty use clear silicone and wipe clean with denatured alcohol.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I was leaning towards ditching the cheap looking foam seal. I like the idea of using the silicone.

Did you mean to clean the area with alcohol before aplication of silicone? Or after?? If you meant after, what am I wiping? The actual silicone? Or just cleaning off the excess?


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

You want to apply the silicone to the strainer and tighten things down.. wipe away excess silicone with a towel.. then clean the remnants of the silicone up with the denatured alcohol.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Thats what I thought. 

Thanks!!


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Next up,....

I am installing a travertine Vessel Sink in our powder room. We have a Krauss 'pop-up' drain valve for the sink, which seems like a nice part. It also came with the silicone washer/seal for the top drain-to-basin seal as well as the under-counter threaded nut.

My kitchen sink seal seems to be holding up great with the silicone-only seal. Any reason why not to go the same route? ...toss the silicone seal and just use silicone to seal the drain flange to the travertine basin drain hole?


----------



## Benplumbing (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes..discard the seal they sent and use silicone


----------

